# Has anyone used... the fleshlight?



## RandomDude

So, after dumping my ex-GF 2 days from V-day I have found myself in a predicament - I'm now in a dry spell for over a month.

The advice from the majority seems to be "focus on yourself RD, stay away from the ladies!" Which is admittedly, a very difficult temptation to resist, especially with daily flutters. However, it's much easier to resist when one has an outlet for his sex drive yes? So...

Masturbation for the win!

BUT! I have noticed the hand, as great as it is in giving myself sexual pleasure, it diminishes my ability to perform as a lover later down the track. I noticed this especially during my early seperation dry spell. I needed time to readjust back to my jackhammering self! It wasn't the ideal "welcome back to having a sex life" experience for me or my partners, and I'd rather not embarrass myself again!

So, I am considering entertaining the idea of buying a male masturbatory aid, as long as I can get off it and ram a lady straight away without complications or loss of performance. 
Besides - I am an opportunist  So who knows what lies around the corner yes?

Question is - does the fleshlight even work? How does it feel like inside? How is it used? Do I hold and ram it using my hips? How about maintenance? First hand experiences please!


----------



## GusPolinski

Seems like the answers to all of these questions would be in an FAQ somewhere.

Specifically, elsewhere.


----------



## RandomDude

I don't trust marketing, they are all full of sh-t

Rather hear it from people who used it

But -> If anyone would like to be confidential in regards to their experience, feel free to PM me


----------



## Fozzy

RandomDude said:


> First hand experiences please!


lulz


----------



## Constable Odo

I'll never be able to look at the flashlight aisle at Home Depot the same ever again.


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl: lol

But on a serious note - come on! I need advice in regards to my purchasing decision! I don't like to feel ripped off.


----------



## pidge70

RandomDude said:


> :rofl: lol
> 
> But on a serious note - come on! I need advice in regards to my purchasing decision! I don't like to feel ripped off.


Then make sure you don't forget to lube it up....:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

pidge70 said:


> Then make sure you don't forget to lube it up....:rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh? Sounds like you may know a few things about the product - details please! 

lol


----------



## askari

Ok...I've been watching this thread for a number of hours now...clearly not many men with balls out there!!!! hahahaha!

I'll put my hand up.....Yes I have one and yes I have used it. Though not for awhile.

How is it? Well, a damnsight better than your hand thats for sure!
Good thing about your hand is that its attached to the end of your arm, both of which you have with you....its a normal sight (seiong people with arms and hands).

A fleshlight you have to get out (once you've remembered where you hid it), warm it up, lube it up, use it then take it to pieces, wash it (yuk!...why don't water and sperm mix?), dry it, put it together again and hide it again!

You always have your hand with you and easy to wash too!

There. Atleast I have the balls to admit it!


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening 
For some reason male sex toys are considered so shameful that most men will not admit to having tried them - or are to embarrassed to buy them.

In my long history of being rejected by my wife, I have tried several male sex toys. As the previous poster said, the sensations are very good, but they are not very convenient. The Tenga flip holes are easier to clean. (2 sizes, normal and "US" for larger guys).

There are online reviews comparing the various textures etc - most of these are available in man different options.


----------



## RandomDude

Sounds good so far, if it can recreate the feeling of intercourse then it's worth a try. I guess it's not all marketing BS then!

As long as I can perform sexually after being on the fleshlight (or similar toys) for a while it's a buy. Being on the hand during my early seperation celibacy screwed me up on that department for a while.


----------



## Dogbert

Forget the lame fleshlight and cough up the dough for *one of these*


----------



## 2ntnuf

I can't afford one, but someone once told me to check out the Venus 2000? If you look it up, you can see it in action. It's expensive, but seems like a very good machine. I have no personal experience with it. Your hand can damage you. Best to get something, if that's what you think is best.

Edit: Probably not a work-friendly site.


----------



## badsanta

Go for a TENS unit! That is an experience that is so different from traditional love making that it should not interfere with your ability to return to an active lifestyle. As for something like a fleshlight or Tenga sleeve, most are engineered to be more stimulating than a real vagina thus the reason some men use then for endurance training. 

A TENS unit will require that you hone in on your mental ability to control your various levels of arousal which will perhaps let you explore a lot more.

Cheers and happy explorations!


----------



## toonaive

badsanta said:


> Go for a TENS unit! That is an experience that is so different from traditional love making that it should not interfere with your ability to return to an active lifestyle. As for something like a fleshlight or Tenga sleeve, most are engineered to be more stimulating than a real vagina thus the reason some men use then for endurance training.
> 
> A TENS unit will require that you hone in on your mental ability to control your various levels of arousal which will perhaps let you explore a lot more.
> 
> Cheers and happy explorations!


A TENS unit? Your kidding right?


----------



## Married but Happy

badsanta said:


> A TENS unit will require that you hone in on your mental ability to control your various levels of arousal which will perhaps let you explore a lot more.


Hmmm. That could work on very low settings with proper placement.

Otherwise, it would more likely feel like a genital TASER!

(That's TASER, not _teaser_!)


----------



## 2ntnuf

> (That's TASER, not teaser!)


:lol:

ouch


----------



## Always Learning

Bad Santa is right!

I have used both the Fleshlight and a TENS unit, the TENS is far superior in the long run. The Fleshlight is as stated, feels awesome but the warm up and cleaning and drying are a pain. 

Look up e-stim they are basically a TENS unit with conductive pieces designed for wrapping around you penis. There are multiple settings that go from mild to drive you wild. It does not feel anything like intercourse but is some of the best masturbation I have ever done and you don't need your hands either. 

It is not for a quick session though. It usually takes a while to reach an orgasm. If you adjust it right you can make it feel like the longest orgasm you have ever had. As I said it is the best masturbator I have ever used!

Gee, can you tell I have been in a sexless marriage for a while now!


----------



## Oddjob

Used a similar unit. Well worth it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Ha ha.. I looked up some reviews for you RD...

Best Male Sex Toy: Fleshlights - AskMen

I think I will refrain from putting the you tube links on here.. I might get banned.. but that was entertaining as all get out !! 

Fleshlight Review: The BEST Way To Build Up Stamina!

Fleshlight Reviews and advice Please : sex


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl: @ Dogbert

The "fk me silly masturbator" lol - on a serious note, errr, it's big. What if a date comes over and goes through my stuff and see that? Ack!

Also not into errr... electrostimulation, the TENs unit right?

My worry is that I may enjoy these toys too much and lose the ability to enjoy a vagina. It already happened with the hand in early seperation/celibacy days... regardless I ordered a fleshlight, I'll let you guys know the results once it arrives.


----------



## Dogbert

OK RD you are a hard sell so check *this one* out.


----------



## john117

pidge70 said:


> Then make sure you don't forget to lube it up....:rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Don't they make self lubricating models? I see a new product design idea here...


----------



## Constable Odo

RD, I think this is exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## RandomDude

I ordered this "Fleshlight Stamina Pack" for $90AUD, just figured if it helps folks with ED and performance anxiety, it will ensure that I don't start favoring masturbation over a vagina (which as I mentioned, happened before!)

Gonna grab it out of the box and RAM IT lol
Will post a review later...

@Dogbert & Constable

No way! Oversized masturbatory aids are not for me! lol

Though the hamster looks... errr, nevermind


----------



## badsanta

Always Learning said:


> Bad Santa is right!
> 
> I have used both the Fleshlight and a TENS unit, the TENS is far superior in the long run. The Fleshlight is as stated, feels awesome but the warm up and cleaning and drying are a pain.
> 
> Look up e-stim they are basically a TENS unit with conductive pieces designed for wrapping around you penis. There are multiple settings that go from mild to drive you wild. It does not feel anything like intercourse but is some of the best masturbation I have ever done and you don't need your hands either.
> 
> It is not for a quick session though. It usually takes a while to reach an orgasm. *If you adjust it right you can make it feel like the longest orgasm you have ever had.* As I said it is the best masturbator I have ever used!
> 
> Gee, can you tell I have been in a sexless marriage for a while now!


*AMEN BROTHER!*

After thinking your orgasm is coming to an end, you realize that it is just beginning! .... then a few seconds later the same thought goes through your head of thinking that was it, and then no here it comes!

For those that use similar devices to relieve back pain, the TENS therapy tends to overload your nervous system's ability to function as normal. So when that it transferred to sexual stimulation it is as if you have interfered with the normal feedback loop your nervous system receives from your genitalia to create a somewhat mild form of anorgasmia. So instead of jumping over the edge, it is as if you slowly glide off the edge in very slow motion. Meanwhile from a mental perspective you get to take your time with all the sensations and understand what happens mentally with you various states of arousal. 

So on the TV shows where they show explosions in such slow motion that you can see the shockwaves for the very first time. That is kind of what happens to your orgasm with a TENS unit.

Cheers,
BadSanta


----------



## Fozzy

badsanta said:


> *AMEN BROTHER!*
> 
> After thinking your orgasm is coming to an end, you realize that it is just beginning! .... then a few seconds later the same thought goes through your head of thinking that was it, and then no here it comes!
> 
> For those that use similar devices to relieve back pain, the TENS therapy tends to overload your nervous system's ability to function as normal. So when that it transferred to sexual stimulation it is as if you have interfered with the normal feedback loop your nervous system receives from your genitalia to create a somewhat mild form of anorgasmia. So instead of jumping over the edge, it is as if you slowly glide off the edge in very slow motion. Meanwhile from a mental perspective you get to take your time with all the sensations and understand what happens mentally with you various states of arousal.
> 
> So on the TV shows where they show explosions in such slow motion that you can see the shockwaves for the very first time. That is kind of what happens to your orgasm with a TENS unit.
> 
> Cheers,
> BadSanta


I literally had no idea this was even a thing.

*eyes car battery in garage*


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
careful with TENS units. They are designed to (among other things) numb sensations by repeated stimulation. I think they might easily cause reduced sexual sensitivity.


----------



## Always Learning

Richard,
The first couple of orgasms I had using one were so intense I thought the same thing might happen. The feelings are so different from sex, that it is not the case. One of the things I like best about it is you can set it on multiple patterns at medium and enjoy the sensations for as long as you want.


----------



## daddymikey1975

AlwaysLearning, which unit do you have or recommend?


----------



## Broken at 20

Before I met my girlfriend, and...anyway, yea, I bought one. 

It was like $100. 
I heard they started styling them after porn stars. So...you know...go to the website, pick your favorite, place your order, and boom. It's in your house. 


As for use, it doesn't compare to the real thing. 
But it's certainly better than a date with Hans Solo. 


Best way I can think to describe it would be to steal a metaphor/simile from American Pie. 
When Jim's dad talks about masturbation. It's like hitting a tennis ball against a wall. It can be fun, but you want a partner to hit it back. 
Well, if you're lucky, you can buy one of those machines that serves tennis balls. (your fleshlight)

More fun than hitting a ball against the wall, but not as enjoyable as having a partner.


----------



## Always Learning

daddymikey1975 said:


> AlwaysLearning, which unit do you have or recommend?


I got the Ultima 5, it came with two conductive rubber loops and two leads. Worked awesome! search for a site called happy stim USA. They have package deals and some rather expensive options. I think I paid about $60.00.


----------



## jaquen

Not yet, but I definitely intend to one day. 

Maybe if we ever get into toys my wife will gift me with one. And use it accordingly. :FIREdevil:


----------



## daddymikey1975

Always Learning said:


> I got the Ultima 5, it came with two conductive rubber loops and two leads. Worked awesome! search for a site called happy stim USA. They have package deals and some rather expensive options. I think I paid about $60.00.


Just ordered one for $50+$5 shipping. I'll let you know of how it works out. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Constable Odo

You should buy a drone too.

Then you can mount the Fleshlight to the bottom of the drone and use the remote to make it go up and down...


----------



## daddymikey1975

Constable Odo said:


> You should buy a drone too.
> 
> Then you can mount the Fleshlight to the bottom of the drone and use the remote to make it go up and down...


Bwahahaha 

Too funny!


----------



## AlphaMale74

I bought a masturbator called Cherri. http://www.sextoyfun.com/Mens-Sex-T.../Cherri-Pocket-*****/sku-BN72603?a=virtualsex
Works great!


----------



## jaquen

AlphaMale74 said:


> I bought a masturbator called Cherri. virtualsex - Cherri Soft Realistic ***** Stroker
> Works great!


That looks like the bastard child of a chest burster and the larva baby from Geena Davis' nightmare in The Fly.


----------



## Fozzy

Constable Odo said:


> You should buy a drone too.
> 
> Then you can mount the Fleshlight to the bottom of the drone and use the remote to make it go up and down...


Propellers dude! Having my junk julienned is not on my to-do list!


----------



## DoneWithHurting

This should do the trick.

Get a realdoll.

They come in all sorts of variations... I'm sure you'll find one thats just right for you... or two or three!


----------



## Constable Odo

... and the best thing about RealDoll...

it doesn't want to "be held" afterwards...

and won't nag you to take out the garbage...


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
The real dolls creep me out. Way too much like necrophilia. 

I mean, to each their own, but.....


----------



## Sandie

Who needs dolls and jerk off toys when there are plenty of women like me out here?

I don't nag!


----------



## LongWalk

Sandie, let me check with mods to get permission to date you.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening Sandie
Some of us are married to women who won't have sex with us.

Otherwise I'd have already asked if you would like to spend a week in Venice with me 



Sandie said:


> Who needs dolls and jerk off toys when there are plenty of women like me out here?
> 
> I don't nag!


----------



## Sandie

Sorry LongWalk asked first!


----------



## Always Learning

daddymikey1975 said:


> Just ordered one for $50+$5 shipping. I'll let you know of how it works out.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Just to let you know there can be a sort of learning curve to using one of these. You need to try the different settings to determine what feels best. You may even need to learn how to cum with it. The first couple of times I used it I was not able to cum even though it felt like I was about to burst. Now it is just plain awesome to use.


----------



## Forest

Sandie said:


> Who needs dolls and jerk off toys when there are plenty of women like me out here?
> 
> I don't nag!


I hope you stick around here, you'll have a resentment target the size of Jupiter on your back.:yay:


----------



## Sandie

Why would anyone resent me??


----------



## badsanta

peacem said:


> May I ask a question please?
> 
> I have been considering buying one of these for DH to get him back into masturbation (he has had some ED issues but is getting back to normal - almost). Does it feel very different from the hand? Is it a realistic feeling? How do they compare to ordinary strokers? Are they sexy to look at compared to a stroker? Do men like these things as a gift or would it weird you out? Thx


For a guy, not knowing the answers to these is half the fun!


----------



## daddymikey1975

Sandie said:


> Who needs dolls and jerk off toys when there are plenty of women like me out here?
> 
> I don't nag!


Sandie, you're most likely too far away, and some of us don't necessarily have the time for, and may not be ready for, dating or relationships right now. 

No offense, and if I could find a strictly fwb with someone that was visually attractive to me, I'd seriously consider it. 

However, for men, it's very difficult to find decent women who are interested in a fwb situation without wanting more. 

For women that are interested only in fwb, it's simple. Pick someone and say so. Lol


----------



## LongWalk

Sandie,

The OP actually is going through D now. On another thread he had stated that is stbx is looking better and better as human being. He was sort of toying with the idea trying to reconcile. I don't think he is going to do it, though.

What role will/would a flesh light play in his decision?

re: FWB
I think women to go into just want to get laid mode at times but they are generally hoping for more.


----------



## RandomDude

I wasn't toying, I wanted to test the waters, but there's nothing left. It's over, and has been for some time. We have, however, reconciled as friends and this is a good thing for our daughter.

The fleshlight/various sex toys is for me to cope with my planned time off dating/women, without damaging my ability to perform as a lover later down the track.

As for FWBs - it's too tough to find a good one, and quite frankly I'm not really in the mood at present to go through 50+ dates to find a decent FWB like it took the last time. I gauge their intention with my instincts, if I feel a date wants (or is the type who will want) more than FWBs, even if she says she's interested in just casual - I won't even go for her.

I've broken enough hearts in my short lifetime. Hence - the fleshlight.


----------



## LongWalk

I understand where your coming from. Sorry you found no glowing coals hidden among the ashes. I am divorced, too. Even though time goes by there is often a deep connection to an ex when there are children (I have two teenage daughters). In retrospect – and after much reading on TAM – I have a much better understanding of why my marriage failed. I blame myself primarily.

If I had known the stuff I learned TAM, I could have done things differently, so when you said you thought that you might give it a shot, I wanted to encourage you because although reconciliation is a very weird turn in the path, it can be done.

The irony is that once two people both accept the end of a relationship, it seems almost destructive to ruin the good work of a successful divorce. Strange that so many on TAM throw out the suggestion "divorce already", you can always date again afterwards. Not impossible but not so easy either.

My ex and I never had bad sex. But it might very awkward to have sex with an ex after being divorced for a time. Hard to say.

Being single and consuming porn will definitely reduce a man's sensitivity to a real woman. So, I can see the rationale of a fleshlight to prevent that.

As to breaking hearts, that's part of having relationships. You're also at risk whether you figure you can remain detached or not.

What do you think, Sandie?


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening LongWalk
The gender difference may not be as much as most people think. I female friend of mine told me about getting into a FWB relationship - both had clearly agreed on what it was. He male FWB started to get emotionally involved, basically fell in love, and it most definitely did not end well.


I had a FWB relationship long ago. No issues with the other woman wanting more - we both understood the situation and enjoyed what we had together without wanting more. 




LongWalk said:


> Sandie,
> snip
> 
> re: FWB
> I think women to go into just want to get laid mode at times but they are generally hoping for more.


----------



## Constable Odo

LongWalk said:


> In retrospect – and after much reading on TAM – I have a much better understanding of why my marriage failed.


Depending on the age you got married and divorced, its likely has to do more with the fact that you've matured and learned things about yourself and your needs, as well as understanding a woman's needs in a relationship. If you married young, with few LTRs under your belt, then you don't have the ability to learn these things.

I almost thing everyone needs to be "married" twice. Once to fail and learn what to do, so the 2nd time you can do it right.


----------



## Sandie

daddymikey1975 said:


> However, for men, it's very difficult to find decent women who are interested in a fwb situation without wanting more.
> 
> For women that are interested only in fwb, it's simple. Pick someone and say so. Lol


Sex is an intimate act between a couple.

To treat it as anything less is just superficial and WRONG.

We are not ANIMALS!

My opinion!


----------



## LongWalk

So ONS are animalistic?


----------



## Sandie

YES!

That doesn't mean I'm not an animal sometimes!

HAHA


----------



## daddymikey1975

Sandie said:


> Sex is an intimate act between a couple.
> 
> To treat it as anything less is just superficial and WRONG.
> 
> We are not ANIMALS!
> 
> My opinion!


While I certainly don't disagree with you, suppose someone is on a diet. Say, a low carb diet. Occasionally, they may want to do a carb overload. 

The fact that they satisfy their craving by chowing down a bucket of ice cream doesn't make them an animal any more than satisfying a sexual craving (as long as both parties involved agree). 

Do you disagree? Lol


----------



## daddymikey1975

As a side note, my TENS just showed up at home, and I'm at work. 

I'll update later if anyone else is curious. Hahahaha


----------



## john117

richardsharpe said:


> Otherwise I'd have already asked if you would like to spend a week in Venice with me



Venice is overrated. How 'bout Paducah?

View attachment 33522


If this sex thing does not work we have quilts!!!


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Venice covers a lot. Those Venetian feathered masks were worn during Venice's decadent days so that people could engage in all sorts of exotic activity (read sex) at wild parties without being recognized.

Italian food. Renaissance art. Italian clothes. A room in a 15th century palace on the grand canal. Feathered Masks. Some fine Italian leather work... Seems to me it has all the ingredients for a very enjoyable day. 





john117 said:


> Venice is overrated. How 'bout Paducah?
> 
> View attachment 33522
> 
> 
> If this sex thing does not work we have quilts!!!


----------



## john117

That was during the old times. I've been to Italy a few times (years ago) and let's just say that it's not the place to find amore if you're an outsider - the popolo are quite conservative.

Roman era orgies now... .


----------



## RandomDude

LongWalk said:


> The irony is that once two people both accept the end of a relationship, it seems almost destructive to ruin the good work of a successful divorce.


Haha funny isn't it?


----------



## LongWalk

Italy is full of complex relationships. Social obligation is much heavier in Italy than the US. Hooking up with people is complicated because so many people live with their parents.


----------



## john117

LongWalk said:


> Italy is full of complex relationships. Social obligation is much heavier in Italy than the US. Hooking up with people is complicated because so many people live with their parents.



In general the concept of "free love" and "easy women" is overblown. The average woman in my backwaters village in Europe would be far more likely to go for it rather than a city woman. As I saw more of Europe it wasn't much different. And while the USA was portrayed as a land of godless orgies by our fear mongering press, after a week or two it was not any different than Europe.


----------



## LongWalk

The logic of evolution suggests that easy sex should only exist if the DNA offered is really terrific. The average guy is pretty average. After World War One it must have been a lot easier to get laid in France, England and Germany. All the unmarried single woman must have been desperate for some. The law of supply and demand.


----------



## john117

That's how it was in my village too. We used to dread 3 summer months a year we spent there till we realized that village girls were far easier to "work with" there vs city girls 

Unlimited home made spirits helped too.


----------



## Always Learning

daddymikey1975 said:


> As a side note, my TENS just showed up at home, and I'm at work.
> 
> I'll update later if anyone else is curious. Hahahaha


Well, did you get a chance to try it out yet?


----------



## traveler247

LongWalk said:


> Sandie,
> 
> The OP actually is going through D now. On another thread he had stated that is stbx is looking better and better as human being. He was sort of toying with the idea trying to reconcile. I don't think he is going to do it, though.
> 
> What role will/would a flesh light play in his decision?
> 
> re: FWB
> I think women to go into just want to get laid mode at times but they are generally hoping for more.


I guess I'm naive because WTF does "FWB" mean?


----------



## Blondilocks

Friends with benefits.


----------



## Constable Odo

LongWalk said:


> The logic of evolution suggests that easy sex should only exist if the DNA offered is really terrific. The average guy is pretty average.


Actually the logic of evolution would suggest just the opposite.

I apologize because it is early and I cannot find a reference to the study at the moment -- it is well over a decade or two old -- but many years ago researchers showed men pictures of various components of a woman's facial features. e.g. eyes, cheekbones, shape of face, etc. and had them indicate what they felt was more attractive or pleasing.

After having their test subjects do this, researchers then took those features rated highest and created a composite picture of a woman who had all of those most attractive/pleasing features.

They then showed the composite to subjects and had them rate her.

Do you know what they found?

Men found her to be of "average" looks.


Now, when you step back and think about this, it makes perfect sense.

Nature, in all its infinite wisdom, designed us to want to procreate, to pass our DNA down to subsequent generations.

If, however, we were only attracted to the most "beautiful" of women, and would only share our coveted semen with them, the human species would either die out, or would at least have an extremely limited gene pool. There are a limited number of Leslie Manns in the world.

Instead, what nature does is make each of us attracted to parts of the whole, to make the pool of women in general more attractive to each and every one of us, by making certain components more attractive than others. Examining each female specimen individually, while the product as a whole may be average, having one or more components which individually we as men find desirable ensures that we will want to procreate with them.

Thus ensuring survival of the species.




> After World War One it must have been a lot easier to get laid in France, England and Germany. All the unmarried single woman must have been desperate for some. The law of supply and demand.


This is certainly true, but has little to do with evolution and as you say purely laws of economics. Women would likely lower their standards for mate selection simply so they could procreate. When there is a famine, you cannot be picky what you eat.


----------



## LongWalk

I should have clarified. It is well known that women make a big investment in pregnancy. Childbirth is potentially a fatal event for a female. So men want to have sex with as many women as possible, while women want to select.

Cultural and natural monogamy increase male assurance that they are the father of a child. They are thus more willing to invest in a child and a pair relationship. This is a force that pulls women to accept average men in a permanent relationship.

From a moral point of view people take a dim view of infidelity. From a biological perspective it is selfish gene rational. If monogamy were truly that great, we would have evolved to select one mate and fall in love so deeply that sex with others was impossible. There are examples of this in the wild. Insect males who are devoured by the female they mating with even as copulation is still taking place. That is true fidelity. One hundred percent fidelity combined with 100% investment in the offspring, since the male's body becomes Gainomax to produce fertilized eggs.

No sane man will die to prevent another man from stealing his Fleshlight. The self gene tells him he can buy another.


----------



## daddymikey1975

Always Learning said:


> Well, did you get a chance to try it out yet?


I forgot about this thread and post. Lol

I've been using it for the last year but have yet to be able to finish with it. I'm normally very in tune with myself, but for some reason I just can't reach the precipice. I can edge for hours but eventually need a bit of help to get the last push. 

I wonder how RD is doing since he started this mess Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclane

daddymikey1975 said:


> As a side note, my TENS just showed up at home, and I'm at work.
> 
> I'll update later if anyone else is curious. Hahahaha


Notice he hasn't updated.

I don't want to be the poor guy who has to determine cause of death.


----------



## CuddleBug

RandomDude said:


> So, after dumping my ex-GF 2 days from V-day I have found myself in a predicament - I'm now in a dry spell for over a month.
> 
> The advice from the majority seems to be "focus on yourself RD, stay away from the ladies!" Which is admittedly, a very difficult temptation to resist, especially with daily flutters. However, it's much easier to resist when one has an outlet for his sex drive yes? So...
> 
> Masturbation for the win!
> 
> BUT! I have noticed the hand, as great as it is in giving myself sexual pleasure, it diminishes my ability to perform as a lover later down the track. I noticed this especially during my early seperation dry spell. I needed time to readjust back to my jackhammering self! It wasn't the ideal "welcome back to having a sex life" experience for me or my partners, and I'd rather not embarrass myself again!
> 
> So, I am considering entertaining the idea of buying a male masturbatory aid, as long as I can get off it and ram a lady straight away without complications or loss of performance.
> Besides - I am an opportunist  So who knows what lies around the corner yes?
> 
> Question is - does the fleshlight even work? How does it feel like inside? How is it used? Do I hold and ram it using my hips? How about maintenance? First hand experiences please!




I bought myself the "Doc Johnson Sasha Grey" and it feels great. Use some lube and off you go.

I only use it when its been a month of no sex, which is common with LD spouses.

I bought it not to replace my wife but to get it out of my system instead of going out with the guys, meet some ladies who want a good evening......

It's not as good as the real thing but it is pretty good, being honest here.:grin2:

If our women took care of our needs as their own, no toys would be needed.....


----------



## chillymorn

I don't understand the can't preform with the ladies after using your hand.


----------



## Mclane

chillymorn said:


> I don't understand the can't preform with the ladies after using your hand.


If a guy has diminished sex drive, or difficulty getting or maintaining an erection - which gets more common with age, then by jerking off on a regular basis he'll desensitize himself and when it's time to do it with a woman he might not get as hard or might even suffer from ED. 

It's truly a matter of "saving it up" for a rainy day if you know what I mean.


----------



## bandit.45

Does it have a headstrap and a red LED for blood trail tracking? I'm flying to Arizona in November for an elk hunt and I need a new flashlight.


----------



## Mclane

bandit.45 said:


> Does it have a headstrap and a red LED for blood trail tracking? I'm flying to Arizona in November for an elk hunt and I need a new flashlight.


You just need to swap out the vagina head for an LED lighted one.

If you forget you'll get lost but at least you won't be bored.


----------



## CH

toonaive said:


> A TENS unit? Your kidding right?


My wife had one and I tried it (yes I'm a sex freak) and wow even on low that thing HURT LIKE *BLEEP*!!!! And that was for only a fraction of a second. Maybe some people like that feeling but it's not for me.

I'll just stick with the old trusty righty and lefty, they have never let me down, disappointed me, got mad at me and always got the job done.

If I need the real thing then I'll hit up my wife.


----------



## TX-SC

I am familiar with this device of which you speak.


----------



## Mclane

TX-SC said:


> I am familiar with this device of which you speak.


Thank you for your contribution it was quite helpful.


----------



## TX-SC

Mclane said:


> Thank you for your contribution it was quite helpful.


Well, I don't really know what to tell you. I do have one and occasionally use it when travelling out of town. Does it feel better than a hand? Yes. But, it requires a lot of lube and a lot of cleaning afterwards. Would I buy it again? Probably. I bought it with per diem so I really wasn't out any money. 

It doesn't feel exactly like a vagina but it's probably about the closest thing going that I'm aware of. Mine actually is supposed to look like some porn star's vagina. That aspect does nothing for me. My wife saw it and said "Well, isn't that cute!" but she never mentioned it again.


----------



## Mclane

@TX-SC

See now THAT was helpful.

I've never used one but it's a common forum topic, I guess there are a lot of masturbators on relationship forums and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why, but I digress.

One thing that seems to be common with this Fleshlight is that it's a biƗch to clean. And that's the LAST thing you want to do after you rub one out.

Nice thing about a girlfriend is after I cum, no matter where I cum, she gets up and takes a shower- I don't even have to move.


----------



## Lilac23

This whole thread is a fascinating glimpse into the life of men that your boyfriend will never tell you about. Thanks, guys!


----------



## daddymikey1975

Lilac23 said:


> This whole thread is a fascinating glimpse into the life of men that your boyfriend will never tell you about. Thanks, guys!


This is just the tip of the iceberg lol

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

Mclane said:


> @TX-SC
> 
> See now THAT was helpful.
> 
> I've never used one but it's a common forum topic, I guess there are a lot of masturbators on relationship forums and it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why, but I digress.
> 
> One thing that seems to be common with this Fleshlight is that it's a biƗch to clean. And that's the LAST thing you want to do after you rub one out.
> 
> Nice thing about a girlfriend is after I cum, no matter where I cum, she gets up and takes a shower- I don't even have to move.


It's not really that difficult to clean. The problem is that you do have to clean it and then you really need to let it dry before reassembly. It's a pleasurable device, but I don't use it often.


----------



## CH

daddymikey1975 said:


> this is just the tip of the iceberg lol
> 
> sent from my sm-g935p using tapatalk


ssshhhhhhhhhh, quiet you!


----------



## Randy52

I have never used the Fleshlight, but I do have a collection of similar jelly type sleeves that produce satisfactory results.


----------



## phazari

Go for it. Why should something like this have a creepy vibe to it?

It's okay for women to have a big purple vibrator, but men can't use a fleshlight? Come on.


----------



## Mclane

phazari said:


> Go for it. Why should something like this have a creepy vibe to it?


That had to be an intended pun.


----------



## committed_guy

RandomDude said:


> Question is - does the fleshlight even work? How does it feel like inside? How is it used? Do I hold and ram it using my hips? How about maintenance? First hand experiences please!


I realize this is old post but here is my response that might help someone else some day:

I've tried the FL, twice. First one was nondescript wonder wave. It was pretty good. The ridges inside were actually too much for me. I only used it a dozen times or so before pitching it.

Several years later I tried another FL, this time the endurance trainer model. They only made it with their fake vagina exterior which I did not care for. The inside felt amazing. I probably got 50 uses or so out of it before the material started to rip. It ripped not from my use but from turning it inside out to clean.

A few months ago I purchased a Vibratex Maven sleeve from Amazon. It's listed now for $24 with Prime. This felt even better than the FL. I like you can turn it inside out and use either side. Another bonus is that the material seems to be tolerant of coconut oil. I've used it probably 50 times and it is still going strong. There is some wearing of little bumps inside but they still do their job. The feeling is amazing. With the right amount of coconut oil as lube this thing feels better than PiV or BJ, plus you get to do it whenever you want. 

I wish I had gotten the Maven before but maybe I wouldn't have appreciated it as much with out first hitting the FL. At only $25 each you could go through several of them a year before getting to the price of one FL.

Good luck!


----------

